# upflush toilet



## jksmith82 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi All,
I have been lurking here since 2011. I am a contractor in the north east. I want to verify what I think I already know. Do I need a GFI outlet for a up-flush toilet? Or can I use a single outlet? The code states any submersible pump needs protection. Does anyone know of an exception? Of coarse even common sense tells me use a GFI. I already put in the GFI and it is tripping. I told here the pump maybe bad but the plumber told her to put in a single outlet. I just need to prove to her that I'm right and the plumber should stick to plumbing. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Ive never seen an up-flush toilet, but I imagine its just a small sewage pump right? NC has an amendment to the code that allows sewage pumps to be without GFI protection. But you'll need to check your local requirements. I believe the code requires a GFI unless you have a local amendment.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

jksmith82 said:


> Hi All,
> I have been lurking here since 2011. I am a contractor in the north east. I want to verify what I think I already know. Do I need a GFI outlet for a up-flush toilet? Or can I use a single outlet? The code states any submersible pump needs protection. Does anyone know of an exception? Of coarse even common sense tells me use a GFI. I already put in the GFI and it is tripping. I told here the pump maybe bad but the plumber told her to put in a single outlet. I just need to prove to her that I'm right and the plumber should stick to plumbing.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


Would the outlet require a GFCI if it wasn't pumping sewage? What does the manufacture require?


----------



## jksmith82 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi,
Thanks for the reply's. I unfortunately don't have the specs on the unit. I have been on the internet looking at different models. They all say to use a GFI. To the first reply. The toilet is in the basement of a single family dwelling, below the soil pipe. The toilet sits on top of a holding tank that has a sewage ejector inside of it. I am mostly concerned because the GFI is tripping. So there is some sort of fault already. These units are rather expensive, so I need to be 100% sure I need a GFI. It works fine with out the GFI. The GFI is new and is working correctly.

Thanks for you input,
Jim


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

jksmith82 said:


> Hi All,
> I have been lurking here since 2011. I am a contractor in the north east. I want to verify what I think I already know. Do I need a GFI outlet for a up-flush toilet? Or can I use a single outlet? The code states any submersible pump needs protection. Does anyone know of an exception? Of coarse even common sense tells me use a GFI. I already put in the GFI and it is tripping. I told here the pump maybe bad but the plumber told her to put in a single outlet. I just need to prove to her that I'm right and the plumber should stick to plumbing.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


I did one recently , but the pump was external from the toilet and sat in the room behind the bathroom . It was a maseration pump . The directions said nothing about GFCI protection , but I put it on a GFCI breaker anyway . The owner has a thing about GFCI receptacles , lol ? Regardless , I haven't gotten any calls for nuisance tripping . I don't really think it needs to be GFCI if nothing is submersed .


----------



## jksmith82 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the input,
I ended up calling the inspector. He said even though the toilet is in the middle of the basement, it is considered a bathroom. As per code, all outlets in the bathroom need to be protected. Pretty huge bathroom. LoL

Thanks again,
Jim


----------

